# Fadenalgen am Anfang normal?



## Mike44 (29. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe dieses Frühjahr meinen kleinen Fertigteich ( ca .200L und eine Teichrose ) durch einen etwas grösseren Folienteich ersetzt. Der neue Teich hat verschiedenen Tiefenzohnen von 5cm bis zu 100cm an der tiefsten Stelle. Er ist etwa 250cm lang und 150cm breit in Nierenform. Den Teich habe ich bis jetzt mit 17 verschiedenen Pflanzen, in den verschiedenen Tiefenzohnen, besetzt, ausserdem habe ich die Teichrose aus dem alten Teich übernommen ( hoffentlich mit bakterieller und tierischer Begleitung ). Als Substrat, wenn man es so nennen mag, habe ich Magersand und Gewaschenen Kies verwendet. Aufgefüllt habe ich das ganze, Mangels Regenwasser, mit Leitungswasser, der Teich bekommt etwa 4-6h Sonne. Das ganze war vor 3 Wochen. Die Pflanzen scheinen alle überlebt zu haben, sie beginnen grade neue Blätter zu treiben, und eine blüht sogar. Der Teich soll, soweit das bei der Größe möglich ist, ein Naturteich sein, bekommt also keinerlei Besatz, wäre ohnehin zu klein für Fische. Jetzt beginnen sich im Teich massiev Fadenalgen zu bilden und das Wasser wird langsam grün, ist das normal, also ähnlich wie beim Einlaufen eines Aquariums, oder muss ich mir Sorgen machen?


----------



## Roeri (29. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Mike 

es ist ganz normal wenn du den Teich ganz frisch machst das du Probleme mit Algen bekommen kannst vor allem Fadenalgen sind da schnell da. Der Grund ist das der Teich noch nicht im biologischen Gleichgewicht ist. Es muss sich alles einspielen und dazu zählen sehr viele Faktoren. 

Wird der Teich umgewälzt???
Hat er einen Filter???


----------



## Mike44 (29. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,
nein, er wird weder gefiltert noch umgewälzt, wie gesagt Motto Naturteich, abgesehen von den Pflanzen ( und evt. ein paar __ Schnecken) soll er sich von alleine einspielen, und wenn was einzieht isses gut, in der alten 200L Pfütze hatte sich auch ein Froschbreitgemacht.


----------



## pema (29. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Mike,
erst einmal: Herzlich willkommen.
Schön mal wieder einen Vertreter mehr der Naturteich(-ähnlich)fraktion bei uns zu haben.
Sicher ist es normal, dass nach einer Teichneuanlage die Algen erst ein mal die Macht übernehmen. Die einen haben Schwebealgen - die anderen Fadenalgen und die besonders armen  Teichbesitzer haben beides.
Meiner Erfahrung nach ist ein sehr nährstoffarmer Bodengrund in der Anfangsphase eher kontraproduktiv (was die Algenbildung angeht). Aber das ist vielleicht auch nur meine Erfahrung.
Filtertechnik wirst du nicht brauchen (hilft auch nicht gegen Fadenalgen). Was du brauchst sind Pflanzen (submerse) und Geduld.
Und viel Spaß am Teich.
petra


----------



## Digicat (29. Apr. 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen

Falls du wirklich eine Teichrose hast und keine Seerose, dann würde ich diese gegen eine kleinwüchsige Seerose austauschen. Über kurz oder lang hast du nur mehr diese Teichrose im Teich, da diese sehr wuchern.

Kannst mal ein Foto deines Teiches posten ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Mike44 (29. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,
also ganz ehrlich, ob Teich oder Seerose, ich hab keinen schimmer, sie hat auch bis jetzt noch keine neuen Blätter getrieben ( seit dem Umsetzen) aber sie ist Jahrelang in dem Miniteich gewachsen ohne Probleme zu machen. Ansonsten habe ich noch folgende Pflanzen drinne:
In verschiedenen Tiefen, von ca. 5-30cm
__ Calla palustris
Caltha palustris
Butomus Umballatus
Lythrum Salicaria
Potentilla Palustris
Lobelia fulgens
 Sparganium Erectum
Menyanthes Trifiolata
2 x Mimulus Ringens
Mimulus cupreus
Lychnis flos-cuculi
Mazus Reptans
Lysichiton americanus

Unterwasser:
Potamogeton lucens

und als Schwimmpflanze:
Trapa natans

Ach ja aich habe Moosfetzen auf das Uferflies geloegt in der Hoffnung das sich da was tut.....abwarten
Wie gesagt, die meisten scheinen wieder auszutreiben, die See/Teichrose liegt auf ca. 60 cm, ist daher etwas schwer zu erkennen, das __ Laichkraut liegt an der tiefsten stelle, also kann ich nicht sagen ob es wächst, da ich es nicht sehen kann. Die wassernuss hat einige Teile eingebüsst, scheint aber wieder zu kommen, falls nicht, kommt stattdessen __ Krebsschere rein, aber ich wollte sie gerne versuchen.
Die Pflanzen stehen alle in Gitterkörben, die ich, wenn sie im nächsten Jahr bissel gewaschen sind auf unterwassernievau kürzen will, aber erstmal abwarten. Ich gebe ehrlich zu, ich hab die Pflanzen nach dem, gefällt mir, versuch ich mal , Prinzip ausgewählt.
Auf dem einen Bild habe ich ungefähr die Wassertiefen vermerkt, auf dem Überblickbild sieht man neben dem Teich das neue Moorbeet, ach ja im Hintergrund neben dem Bambus steht der alte Teich und wartet auf den Sperrmüll. Ihr seht der Garten ist im Moment in einer kompletten Neugestaltung begriffen, das Gras muss nur noch wachsen, das einzige was ich noch überlege ist, ob ich dem Teich vieleicht ein paar Posthornschnecken gönnen soll
      .


----------



## Mike44 (2. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
eigentlich hatte ich, nachdem ich jetzt sämtliche Details genannt habe, auf irgendein Feedback gehofft, positiv oder negativ. Ach ja seit dem Karnivoren Treffen am WE ist noch eine Utricularia vulgaris eingezogen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Mai 2017)

na dann will ich mal ein Feedbacks zu den Pflanzen vermerken


__ Calla palustris - in Teichen ist diese Araceae eigentlich nicht haltbar. Spätestens im Sommer, wenns Wasser über 20 grad kommt stirbt sie im Wasser stehend meißt ab (ist halt ne Pflanzen von schattigen, kühlen, moorigen Bachufern)

Caltha palustris - problemlos

Butomus umballatus - blüht nur bei ganz flachem Wasserstand zufriedenstellend. Benötigt Schlammboden und braucht viel Platz

Lythrum salicaria - problemlos, bildet aber mächtige Wurzelstöcke

Potentilla palustris - benötigt "moorige" Gewässer/Böden

Lobelia fulgens - kein dauerhafter Wasserstand bis zum Wurzelhals (ist auch nicht winterhart)

Sparganium erectum - wuchert wie die große Schwester __ Rohrkolben

Menyanthes trifiolata - benötigt "moorige Gewässer/Böden

2 x Mimulus ringens - verträgt keinen hohen Wasserstand ( -5cm - +10cm anpflanzen)

Mimulus cupreus - verträgt keinen dauerhaften Wasserstand ( um +10cm pflanzen)

Lychnis flos-cuculi - problemlos

Mazus reptans - benötigt Moorböden

Lysichiton americanus - benötigt als __ Tiefwurzler sehr mächtige Bodenschichten (min. 50cm dick) - die Pflanze unterliegt seit 03.08.2016 in der gesamten EU als invasive Art einem Haltungsverbot

Potamogeton lucens - benötigt kalkhaltiges Wasser

__ Wasserschlauch - benötigt "moorige" Gewässer

Trapa natans - benötigt "moorige" sehr warme Gewässer (auch nur einjährig - ohne die vorhandene Nuß an der Blattrosette kann sie keine neuen Nüsse ausbilden um sich über Selbstaussaat in warmen Teichen zu erhalten

"moorig" meint kalkfreies, saures, weiches Wasser (pH deutlich < ph 7)

MfG Frank


----------



## Mike44 (2. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
danke für das Feedback, das mit dem Moorig wird sich wohl früher oder Sspäter ergeben, kommt ja ausser Regenwasser nix zu, es sei denn es wird seehr trocken, also abwarten und hoffen. Die Pflanzen hab ich natürlich entsprechend den angaben zum Wasserstand eingesetzt. Das heisst das, das __ Pfeilkraut wohl früher oder später verschwindet, brauche ich also ne Aternative.
Mazus reptans muss ich dann beobachten, wenn es kränkelt hab ich ja noch ein altes und neues Moorbeet.
Ob die Wassernus eine Nuss hatte kann ich nicht sagen, erst mal abwarten ob sie überhaubt überlebt.
Lysichiton americanus kommt dann auf den Kompost, bin ein bissel verärgert, stand natürlich nix dabei von Haltungsverbot, wohlgemerkt, die Pflanze habe ich im Frühjahr in nem deutschen Shop erstanden.
__ Calla palustris muss ich dann wohl ein schattiges Plätzchen für finden, sollte machbar sein.
Was das wuchern angeht, da haben sie reichlich platz und stehen ja, wie schon gesagt in Körbchen, __ Rohrkolben hatte ich mir überlegt, aber der ist einfach zu hoch, und die kleine Variante find ich nicht so prikelnd.
Lobelia fulgens steht überall als bedingt Winterhart, bei uns wird es meistens nicht so kalt, muss ich abwarten.
Lychnis flos-cuculi blüht auch schon .
Was währe denn als alternative für das Pfeilkraut denkbar, möglichst etwas das nicht sofort den Teich zuwuchert.
Ach ja, hab geschaut, bei Google, scheint keine Teichrose zu sein, blücht nähmlich hellrosa .
Die Utricularia, kommt aus einem anderen Gartenteich, hab mich mit dem Verkäufer darüber unterhalten, und meinen Teich beschriben, er meinte das es da kein Problem gibt, und ich denke nicht das er für 2,50 Eur, nem bekannten aus dem Verein nen Bären aufbindet


----------



## domserv (2. Mai 2017)

Die Trapa natans hat bei mir trotz vorhandener Nuss und voll sonnig anscheinend keine neues Nüsse gebildet. Kann bisher bei mir nichts erkennen.Wahrscheinlich ist/war mein Wasser zu kalkhaltig. pH ca. 7.2


----------



## Mike44 (2. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
das ist schade, wenn ich auch nicht genau begreife warum du in dem Zusammenhang den PH Wert und nicht die Wasserhärte angiebst?


----------



## domserv (2. Mai 2017)

Hab doch geschrieben kalkhaltiges Wasser und Frank schrieb moorig = pH deutlich < 7, eben sauer. Das trifft bei mir halt nicht zu und deshalb ist es nix geworden mit meiner Nuss. Schade, fand die nämlich gut.


----------



## Mike44 (3. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
also erstmal, PH 7 ist neutral, nicht sauer, und das hat mit der Wasserhärte, also dem Kalkgehalt relativ wenig zu tun. Denk nur mal ans Leitungswasser, die Härte variiert von Ort zu Ort, der PH Wert ist aber immer um die 7.  Die Wasserhärte macht sich an den gelösten Erdalkali Ionen Fest, der PH Wert Hängt davon ab ob die im Wasser gelösten Ionen im Gleichgewicht sind, sind zum Beispiel mehr für jedes Natriumion ein Chlorion da ist ( stark vereinfacht gesagt ) sind mehr Natriumionen da, wird das Wasser basisch/alkalisch, daher auch Erdalkalimetalle, sind mehr Chlorionen da, wird das Wasser sauer, sind sie ausgeglichen, ist das Wasser neutral, das heisst aber nicht das , dass Wasser wich ist. Die Härte macht sich vor allem am Calcium und Magnesiumgehalt fest, enthält das Wasser also viele Magnesium und Calciumionen, ist es hart, bzw. Kalkhaltig, ist aber für jedes Erdalkaliion ein passendes gegeion da, kann es trotzdem einen neutralen PH Wert haben.
Ach ja, am rande, die meisten Moore haben eher saures Wassser, das liegt am Tormoos, und sind trotzdem extrem Kalkarm.
Sorry hab mich mitreissen lassen, aber ich Verdiene mein Geld damit den Metallgehalt von Wässern und Böden zu bestimmen, unter anderem eben auch die Härte.


----------



## Erin (3. Mai 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> na dann will ich mal ein Feedbacks zu den Pflanzen vermerken
> 
> Lobelia fulgens - kein dauerhafter Wasserstand bis zum Wurzelhals (ist auch nicht winterhart)
> 
> MfG Frank



Moin Frank,

wenn ich bei Tante Google schaue, sieht die genauso aus wie die Lobelia Cardinalis und beide werden als Queen __ Victoria bezeichnet, bin nun etwas verwirrt, die Cardinalis darf ins Wasser die Fulgens nicht?  Oder beide nicht? Und welche ist denn nun die Queen? Mache mir gerade etwas Sorgen um meine, anscheinend stimmen die Pflanzangaben ja nicht immer


----------



## domserv (4. Mai 2017)

Mike44 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also erstmal, PH 7 ist neutral, nicht sauer, und das hat mit der Wasserhärte, also dem Kalkgehalt relativ wenig zu tun. Denk nur mal ans Leitungswasser, die Härte variiert von Ort zu Ort, der PH Wert ist aber immer um die 7.  Die Wasserhärte macht sich an den gelösten Erdalkali Ionen Fest, der PH Wert Hängt davon ab ob die im Wasser gelösten Ionen im Gleichgewicht sind, sind zum Beispiel mehr für jedes Natriumion ein Chlorion da ist ( stark vereinfacht gesagt ) sind mehr Natriumionen da, wird das Wasser basisch/alkalisch, daher auch Erdalkalimetalle, sind mehr Chlorionen da, wird das Wasser sauer, sind sie ausgeglichen, ist das Wasser neutral, das heisst aber nicht das , dass Wasser wich ist. Die Härte macht sich vor allem am Calcium und Magnesiumgehalt fest, enthält das Wasser also viele Magnesium und Calciumionen, ist es hart, bzw. Kalkhaltig, ist aber für jedes Erdalkaliion ein passendes gegeion da, kann es trotzdem einen neutralen PH Wert haben.
> Ach ja, am rande, die meisten Moore haben eher saures Wassser, das liegt am Tormoos, und sind trotzdem extrem Kalkarm.
> Sorry hab mich mitreissen lassen, aber ich Verdiene mein Geld damit den Metallgehalt von Wässern und Böden zu bestimmen, unter anderem eben auch die Härte.



Ist ja alles richtig, aber nochmal. Ich Schrieb: Kalkhaltiges Wasser!!! = Wasser ist hart. Und wenn die Nuss einen pH Wert deutlcih kleiner 7 (= sauer) braucht, dann konnte das bei meinen eher neutralen 7,2 nicht wirklich was werden.


----------



## Mike44 (4. Mai 2017)

> Ist ja alles richtig, aber nochmal. Ich Schrieb: Kalkhaltiges Wasser!!! = Wasser ist hart. Und wenn die Nuss einen pH Wert deutlcih kleiner 7 (= sauer) braucht, dann konnte das bei meinen eher neutralen 7,2 nicht wirklich was werden.


Ah, OK denn hab ich dich missverstanden, ich hab das als, PH 7 gleich kalkhaltiges Wasser gelesen, was ja nunmal Falsch währe, sorry.


> wenn ich bei Tante Google schaue, sieht die genauso aus wie die Lobelia Cardinalis und beide werden als Queen __ Victoria bezeichnet, bin nun etwas verwirrt, die Cardinalis darf ins Wasser die Fulgens nicht?  Oder beide nicht? Und welche ist denn nun die Queen? Mache mir gerade etwas Sorgen um meine, anscheinend stimmen die Pflanzangaben ja nicht immer


Ich hab sie, wie erwähnt als bedingt Winterhart gekauf... allerdings im selben Shop wie die scheincallas, also bleibt nur hoffen Immerhin scheint erstmal alles zu wachsen, ich glaube ich erkenne sogar einen Trieb an der Seerose, aber bei 60cm grünen Wasser ist das schwer zu sagen. Immerhin tummeln sich schon __ Wasserläufer auf dem Teich, ich hoffe mal die fressen auch Stechmückeneier.


----------



## Francounet (4. Mai 2017)

Hi,
hast du mal einen Wassertest gemacht? Ich hatte im Frühjahr 2016 den Teich angelegt und dann kam der (ziemlich unvermeidbare) Nitritpeak. Miss mal Nitrit und Phosphat. Ich möchte meinen Außenfilter nicht mehr missen ... wenn du da reinschaust weißt du warum . Da kannst du auch prima Starterbakterien reinschmeißen, die Sorgen für Gleichgewicht. Und seit diesem Jahr filtert eine __ Teichmuschel kräftig die Schwebealgen raus, Morla ist satt und Wasser ist klar.
Grüße Frank


----------



## Mike44 (4. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
der Witz dabei ist ja eben das der Teich ohne Technik laufen soll, und wenn das Wasser bissel grün ist, stöhrt mich das auch nicht wirklich, ich wollte nur wissen ob so ne Algenschwemm am Anfang normal ist. Bakterien dürfte ich mit der Seerose aus der Alten Pfütze genug mit reingebracht haben, hoffentlich mit der einen oder anderen Schnecke.
Sobald der Dauerregen hier bissel nachgelassen hat, nehm ich mal etwas Wasser mit ins Labor. Ich Denke für ne __ Teichmuschel dürfte der Teich zu klein sein.


----------



## Francounet (4. Mai 2017)

Wenn deine Angaben stimmen, 1m tief und 4 Quadratmeter kannst du ohne weiteres eine __ Teichmuschel einsetzen. Die filtert dir in 24 Stunden ca. 1 Kubikmeter durch, ich habs deutlich gemerkt. Wesentlich klarer.


----------



## domserv (5. Mai 2017)

__ Teichmuschel ist so ein Thema das heiß diskutiert wird. Da solltest du dich auf jeden Fall vorher intensiv einlesen. Ich selbst bin ja auch ein Fan von __ Muscheln und tu alles damit sie sich wohl fühlen. Habe die seit letztem Jahr und bisher haben sie auch überlebt. Man muss sich auf jeden Fall mit der Thematik ausgiebig beschäftigen.


----------



## Francounet (5. Mai 2017)

Stimmt, hast recht. Ich habe auch lange gezögert und wollte erst nicht, die Verkäuferin hats mir dann recht ordentlich erklärt und auf was man achten sollte. Wichtig, sie braucht ein Flecken mit Sand, wo sie buddeln kann. Habe ich dann aufgefüllt, sie hat sich dann gemütlich bis zur Hälfte eingegraben und jetzt "frisst" sie das grüne Zeugs ...


----------



## Mike44 (5. Mai 2017)

Hallo, 
hab mal bissel gelesen, für __ Muscheln ist der Sand in meinem Teich zu niedrig. Ich denke ich werd mal schaun ob ich irgentwo Sumpfdeckelschnecken auftreiben kann


----------



## Francounet (5. Mai 2017)

Kauf dir einen Sack Teichsand, kipp ihn an eine Stelle wo es dich nicht stört und setz sie obendrauf. Wenn sie sich einbuddeln kann, bleibt sie dort.


----------



## fisherlaverna (5. Mai 2017)

Berichte dann wie es deinen Teich ergangen ist und der Muschel


----------



## Mike44 (5. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
es würde eben fast überall stören, und Sumpfdeckelschnecken erledigen dasselbe, vieleicht nicht so effektiv aber was solls, ausserdem wird ja hoffentlich nach und nach noch anderes Getier einziehen. Ich mach mir im Moment eher gedanken was für eine Unterwasserpflanze ich dazugeben soll, wenn __ Laichkraut ungeeignet ist. __ Wasserpest mag ich nicht wirklich, und dieses __ Hornkraut ist auch nicht besser. Vieleicht __ Wasserfeder?


----------



## Francounet (5. Mai 2017)

Probiere die Sumpfdeckelschnecken und berichte mal wenn sie anfangen zu arbeiten! Mit den Pflanzen kann ich dir keinen Rat geben. Ich habe allerlei __ Teichrosen und __ Hechtkraut.


----------



## Mike44 (6. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
werd ich tun, hab gestern 4 eingesetzt, 2 davon hab ich heute noch rumkriechen sehn, eine davon klar männlich, jetzt heists abwarten.


----------



## Mike44 (9. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
nachdem ich, wie in meinem anderen Tread erwähnt 4 Sumpfdeckelschnecken in den Teich gesetzt hatte, hab ich das schöne Wetter heute genutzt um ihn mir mal wieder genau anzuschauen. Das Wasser ist deutlich klarer geworden, ich kann jetzt wieder problemlos auf den Grud sehen, und bei der Seerose bei 60cm deutlich neue Blätter erkennen, das Wasser hat immernoch nen leichten Grünstich, und Algen sind auch noch vorhanden, aber es ist deutlich besser. 
Ob da natürlich an den __ Schnecken liegt kann ich nicht genau sagen, genaues betrachten hat nähmlich noch andere Bewohner zutage gebracht ( vermutlich mit dem Wasser und den Seerosenwurzeln aus dem alten Teich mitgebracht ) Zum einen kleine Wasserkäfer, jede menge Mückenlarfen , ich hoffe mal ich bekomme keine Moskitoschleuder, habe aber gelesen das sich das Problem in naturbelassenen Teichen von selbst regelt, und eine erstaunlich grosse Population von wirklich großen Wasserflöhen, ich dachte zuerst es währen verpuppte Mückenlarven, fand ihr Schwimmverhalten aber seltsam, deswegen hab ich mal geschöfpt, und es waren Wasserflöhe, sicher 1-2mm groß, und viele davon, die werden sicher auch ihren Teil zum Wasserfiltern beitragen.


----------



## Francounet (9. Mai 2017)

Klingt gut! Ich habe inzischen auch noch vier Stück von den "Sumpfies" eingesetzt ... sind recht mobil unterwegs. Alles was putzt und filtert ist willkommen!


----------

